# Le Tour de France



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 11, 2004)

For those who may not be aware, the United States Postal Service Bicycle Team is doing well over in France.

Led of course by Lance Armstrong in 6th Place overall, and George Hincapee in 7th Place and with two other Posties are in the top 22 places going into the break.  The Team is in 5th Place and going strong.  

Our other US Rider leading a team is Tyler Hamilton (a MA resident) who is in 11th Place overall.  His team Phonak Hearing Systems is right behind the Posties in 6th.  

Their main competition is German Rider Jan Ullrich who is 20th overall with the T-Mobil team sitting in 8th place.  Ulrich won the last Tour de France before Armstrong went on his streak.  And except for one year, Ulrich has been competitive.  Hamilton did well last year and looks stronger this year.  He helped Armstrong a few years ago.

The tour is heading into the mountains where Armstrong, Hamilton and Ulrich perform well above average and as well as their respective teams.  This is going to be great 2nd week to the finish.

This is the last year the USPS is sponsoring the Team, I hope the team goes out on top.  Again.

Go Posties!


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 11, 2004)

Glad our team is doing well.

Not so glad that the USPS won't be sponsoring them again. 

Maybe another Government agency will continue to support them!


----------



## pedxing (Jul 12, 2004)

Jan Ullrich has come in second five times, three of them were losses to Armstrong.  That has got to be frustrating!

btw:  Marco Pantani of Italy was the last person to win the Tour before Armstrong.  Ullrich won the year before (1997).


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 12, 2004)

I stand corrected.


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 12, 2004)

The first stage of the Pyrenees (?sp) should be interesting, especially if Lance launches one of his signature attacks.  US Postal has been in great shape, dominating everywhere.  Let's hope they can keep it up for another two weeks.

Can't wait for the mountains.  Let the suffering begin!


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 12, 2004)

The next sponsor is the Discovery Channel - watch for a godawful advertising blitz on their various television networks.


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 12, 2004)

"On the next Trading Spaces:  Lance Armstrong and Tyler Hamilton switch villas in Spain!"   :roll:

Bring back team 7-Eleven!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 12, 2004)

Didn't Pantini pass away this winter?


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 12, 2004)

> The next sponsor is the Discovery Channel - watch for a godawful advertising blitz on their various television networks.



Sometimes I'm Kinda glad I don't have time to watch tv!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 13, 2004)

Le Tour resumed racing today, however the standings didn't change as far as the leaders go.  Wednesday they begin the mountain sequence where the real race is won...

Go Posties!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 16, 2004)

Italy's Ivan Basso wins the stage in La Mongie. Lance Armstrong takes the 2nd place with the same time. Ullrich's teammate Andreas Kloeden comes in 3rd 20" behind the winner. Mayo loses 1'03". Moreau and Leipheimer lose 1'59". Ullrich loses 2'30". Hamilton loses 3'30". Voeckler keeps the yellow jersey but loses 3'59".

Armstrong is now 2nd overall, 5'24" behind Voeckler. Kloden and Basso are 5th and 6th, 1'09" behind Armstrong.


----------

